# NudelKochTopf



## fderi (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu und für manche dinge zu Alt und brauche Hilfe für meine Problem.

Ich habe : LOGO! + TD + PT100 + SSR-Relais + Heizplatte 4KW (7 Stufen)

Ich will : mit LOGO! und PT100 Temperatur Messen und mit SSR-Relais Heizplatte 4KW 7stufen Regeln,

Problem Darstellung:
Ich habe einen Topf 330x330x200 (BxLxH) aus Edelstahl unten ist der 4KW Heizplatte eingebaut. Ich schalte Wasserhahn ein und warte bis auf den Fühler für Füllhöhe zuständig angesprochen wird, schalte Wasser ab. Messe Temperatur Rechne Differenzen und Voller gas 4KW an und zu erst bis 90 grad (einstellbar) und dort halte Temp. bis eine Taste Start1 und-oder Start2 gedrückt wird. Messe wieder Temp. und Fahre den bis 100 grad Kochende Wasser. Je nach Schalter 1 oder 2 dazu gehörige Topf Motor Läuft und Topf wird ins Wasser getaucht. Messe Temp. wenn Temperaturwert 5-8grad unter 100 grad(einstellbar) wird. Topf fährt aus dem topf und wartet bis der Temp. 100 grad erreicht hat und taucht wieder ins Kochende Wasser und bleibt so lange bis eingestellte Zeit abgelaufen ist und fährt hoch und beepst. Während ganze Zeit wird Wasser Temperatur und Wasser füll höhe überwacht.

Also kann jemand mir Hilfe Stellung geben so das ich gute Nudeln Kochen kann. 

ich danke denen die Zeit nehmen und mir helfen wollen in voraus.


----------



## Paule (28 Januar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> Also kann jemand mir Hilfe Stellung geben so das ich gute Nudeln Kochen kann.


Klar: 
Da fehlt noch die automatische Salzzugabe, Nudeln wiegen und dementsprechend Salz dosieren.
Dazu am besten ein Förderband nehmen (auf dem das Salz liegt) das ebenfalls auf einer Waage steht.
Beim Bandstart (Wasser kocht) mit Flanke aktuelles Gewicht merken und so lange das Band laufen lassen, bis die eindosierte Salzmenge zur Nudelmenge passt. (Differenzmessung) 
Frag mich aber jetzt nicht nach dem Verhältnis zwischen Nudelmenge und Salzmenge.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

Klasse Paule, Dir ist sogar eine Fach-Antwort zu dem unverständlichen EP eingefallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich wollte dem TE schon antworten: "Mensch Waldy, Dein Deutsch wird immer besser!",
hab'sch dann aber doch lieber nicht gemacht. 

Harald


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich wollte dem TE schon antworten: "Mensch Waldy, Dein Deutsch wird immer besser!",


Jo Harald, 
der Gedanke kam mir auch.


----------



## b0zzen (29 Januar 2011)

don't feed the troll.


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

b0zzen schrieb:


> don't feed the troll.


why? 
what shall we do then?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> why?
> what shall we do then?



feed yourself (with noodles?)


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Klar:
> Da fehlt noch die automatische Salzzugabe, Nudeln wiegen und dementsprechend Salz dosieren.
> Dazu am besten ein Förderband nehmen (auf dem das Salz liegt) das ebenfalls auf einer Waage steht.
> Beim Bandstart (Wasser kocht) mit Flanke aktuelles Gewicht merken und so lange das Band laufen lassen, bis die eindosierte Salzmenge zur Nudelmenge passt. (Differenzmessung)
> Frag mich aber jetzt nicht nach dem Verhältnis zwischen Nudelmenge und Salzmenge.



Also ich würde für die Salzdosierung eher eine Waage mit Dosierschnecke nehmen


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> feed yourself (with noodles?)


I first need a pot to cook these noodles.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> I first need a pot to cook these noodles.



with a pot you will be stoned and don't need noodles ;-)
or do you need a cook to cook a cock with noddles 
or can the cock be a dove (from the other thread)


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> with a pot you will be stoned and don't need noodles ;-)
> or do you need a cook to cook a cock with noddles
> or can the cock be a dove (from the other thread)


I don't know.
Where does the cooked cock come from? 
Maybe the TE got stoned by the pot, otherwise he wouldn't have asked such questions about cooking noodles.


----------



## eYe (29 Januar 2011)

Sometimes i am not shure who is the real troll


----------



## winnman (29 Januar 2011)

bleibt mal am Boden 

Warum braucht der TE einen 2. Topf? ist doch kein Problem mit dieser Leistung im 1. Topf das zu regeln.

Das mit dem Salz ist ja schon geregelt, Heizleistung in 2 max 3 Stufen geht mit LOGO locker.

Ein bisschen Strom, win bisschen Wasser, ein bisschen Salz und die Nudeln werden perfekt.

Einziges Problem an dem noch keiner gearbeitet hat: wie kommen die nudel aus dem Topf?

Topf Über ein Sieb schwenken und auskippen?
Waser absaugen und dann mit Zange Raus?

Das ist das Hauptproblem!


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> bleibt mal am Boden
> 
> Warum braucht der TE einen 2. Topf? ist doch kein Problem mit dieser Leistung im 1. Topf das zu regeln.



Für die zubereitung der Nudelsosse? [Nachtrag] Hier stellt sich sofort die Frage welche Sosse soll es werden? Bolognese? Gorgonzola-Sahne? Oder was? [/Nachtrag]



winnman schrieb:


> Das mit dem Salz ist ja schon geregelt, Heizleistung in 2 max 3 Stufen geht mit LOGO locker.



Im Prinzip schon......bei genauer Betrachtung fehlen jedoch die Parameter zu Topfgrösse (Max. Beladung) und der zu kochende Nudelmenge zur bestimmung der benötigen Wasser- und Salzmenge usw. um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu erzielen und Energieeffizient zu arbeiten


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon......bei genauer Betrachtung fehlen jedoch die Parameter zu Topfgrösse (Max. Beladung)


Die Angabe wurde gemacht:


fderi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Topf 330x330x200 (BxLxH) aus Edelstahl


scheint ein quadratischer Topf zu sein.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (29 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Die Angabe wurde gemacht:
> 
> scheint ein quadratischer Topf zu sein.



metrisch: mm, cm, m?
imperial: inch, ft?


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

es wahr immer so, wenn man bisschen Ahnung hat und wirklich keine Verständnis aufbringen kann, das manche Leute gewisse Probleme hat. 
Was kann der machen, am liebsten, das was er am besten kann " lästern ".
Also Leute scherz bei Seite, was hab Ihr bluse eine Einstellung? Wenn ich Hilfe brauche schreibe ich. Wenn Ihr nicht versteht, Ihr könnt bitte mal fragen warum da geht oder?

Danke diejenigen die verstehen und versuchen zu Helfen.


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

..... ich weiss nicht, ist das die richtige "Hardware" ? Hast Du für die Logo die PT100 Erweiterung oder wie willst Du den Sensor anschließen? Mit nur einem SSR eine 7-Stufen Heizplatte regeln wird denke ich auch schwierig.

Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... ich weiss nicht, ist das die richtige "Hardware" ? Hast Du für die Logo die PT100 Erweiterung oder wie willst Du den Sensor anschließen? Mit nur einem SSR eine 7-Stufen Heizplatte regeln wird denke ich auch schwierig.
> 
> Frank



Ich dachte für einfache Steuerung müsste reichen, nämlich:

1. Ich muss Temperatur Messen und Auswerten, das heißt z.B habe ein Rezeptur
    Wasser kochen bringen also von irgend ein ist Temperatur auf 100 grad. Dabei werden Temperatur gemessen und je nach Tdiff. Heizung volle last oder Stufenweise mit SSR geschaltet.

das geht doch oder?

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

... was hast Du für ein SSR? 

Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ... was hast Du für ein SSR?
> 
> Frank



Steuerspannung 3-32V DC Ausgang 440V AC 25 A


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

TypenbezeichnungRS1A0P032DC440025Z


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

..... diese Relais schaltet Ein oder Aus. Stufen schalten kann es nicht. Wenn Du damit 4 KW schalten willst brauchst Du aber einen recht großen Kühlkörper.

Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... diese Relais schaltet Ein oder Aus. Stufen schalten kann es nicht. Wenn Du damit 4 KW schalten willst brauchst Du aber einen recht großen Kühlkörper.
> 
> Frank


ich habe einen 4 KW in 7 Stufen schaltbare Heizplatte : 480-600-1000-1500-2500-4000
also brauche 5 SSR


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

..... ich würde sagen Du brauchst 6 SSr und benötigst dafür gleichzeitig zum ansteuern 6 Ausgänge bei der Logo. 

Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... ich würde sagen Du brauchst 6 SSr und benötigst dafür gleichzeitig zum ansteuern 6 Ausgänge bei der Logo.
> 
> Frank



Frank kannst du mir bitte  sagen wie ich einen bild hier bei meine Antwort ran hängen kann

Faruk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... ich würde sagen Du brauchst 6 SSr und benötigst dafür gleichzeitig zum ansteuern 6 Ausgänge bei der Logo.
> 
> Frank



Oder 3 Ausgänge und einen 3 -> 8 Multiplexer. Der Vorteil davon wäre, dass die sieben Stufen direkt ausgegeben werden können und beim Regeln keine "Bitverküppelung" stattfinden muss.
Ich kenne die Logo allerdings nicht und weiß nicht, wo deren Stärken liegen.


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Oder 3 Ausgänge und einen 3 -> 8 Multiplexer. Der Vorteil davon wäre, dass die sieben Stufen direkt ausgegeben werden können und beim Regeln keine "Bitverküppelung" stattfinden muss.
> Ich kenne die Logo allerdings nicht und weiß nicht, wo deren Stärken liegen.



dann müsste ich Zusätzlich Elektronik reinpacken, das wollte ich nicht, sonst wäre ich einen PIC programmieren und wurde schon längst fertig mit.


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

.... nach dem schreiben scrollst Du etwas nach unten, da steht Dateien anhängen........, der Rest erklärt sich von selber.

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ......
> Ich kenne die Logo allerdings nicht und weiß nicht, wo deren Stärken liegen.



Nein das kann Logo nicht, evtl. in Version 12.x  , aktuell ist erst 6.x


Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

Ich schicke einen Bild über Heizung und das NudekKochTopf.


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

was sollte ich nehmen mit was hast du Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

... okay, sieht so aus als werden da die Wicklungen mal in Reihe oder mal parallel geschalten. Hast Recht, dann sind es 5 Ausgänge bzw. Relais. 
Was willst Du noch steuern ausser die Heizung? Wasserzulauf etc...?

Frank


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

schaue bitte das Bild an, diese gerät gehört mein Freund und es ist 6 Jahre Alt und diese Firma hat pleite gemacht also existiert nicht mir. Ich will mein Freund Helfen und diese Zeug um stricken mit dem handelsübliche teilen das er in Zukunft selber helfen kann...

1. Temperatur Messungen
2. Heizplatte Steuern
3. 2 Körbe runter -  hoch (2 AC 220V Motoren)
4. Wasser Füllstand Überwachung
5. Wasser ein und Aus
6. Ende Lampe + Beeper


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

1. Temperatur Messungen - über PT100 = Eingang ( am Besten PT100 Modul)
2. Heizplatte Steuern = 5 x Ausgang
3. 2 Körbe runter -  hoch  = 4x Ausgang 4xEingang ( Endschalter)
4. Wasser Füllstand Überwachung = Eingang
5. Wasser ein und Aus = Ausgang
6. Ende Lampe + Beeper= Ausgang

Somit wären das 1x PT100 Modul, 11x Ausgang und 5x Eingang als grobe Übersicht. Kommen noch evtl. Koppelrelais und ein 24V Netzteil dazu.

Ich würde die Temperaturreglung mit einem ext. Temperaturregler und Leistungssteller machen, über programierbare Alarme des Reglers kann ich ja dann das Logo mit Informationen versorgen um die Körbe entsprechend zu steuern.

Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele. Mal sehen ob jemand noch `ne Idee hat.

Frank

: edit : -> Sicherheit nicht vergessen, z.B. thermische Sicherung wegen Übertemperatur .etc.....  :edit :


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
mal so am Rande, bei solch trägen thermischen Lasten nimmt man am besten PWM, alle Widerstände parallel und ein SSR pro Platte/Topf.
Nun wieder Du Himbeergeist, ich habe mit der Logo lange nix mehr gemacht. Bei einer kleinen Mitsubishi hatte ich das über einen Zähler gelöst, den man entsprechend des Sollwertes vorlädt und dann über einen Takt leer oder vollaufen läßt. Das ist dann Puls / Pause. Sollte eigentlich auch mit Logo machbar sein. PWM Zyklus so kurz als möglich und gut ist. So wird es keine Hardwareschlacht.

Wir kommen alle zum Nudelessen!
Mario


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo Mario,

danke herzlich willkommen.
Sage bitte mit der PWM gefällt mir aber wie soll die Programmieren realisiert werden. Temperatur abhängig!

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

..... das sollte so gehen.  und zum Nudelessen komme ich mit.

Frank


----------



## sailor (29 Januar 2011)

Willst du die Steuerung erst aufbauen oder ist die schon fertig?
wenn ja, Schaltplan?
Sailor


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Januar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> danke herzlich willkommen.
> Sage bitte mit der PWM gefällt mir aber wie soll die Programmieren realisiert werden. Temperatur abhängig!
> ...



...rufe die Hilfefunktion in LogoSoft auf, da ist es eigentlich recht gut erklärt. Mit Logosoft kannst Du auch erst einmal was zusammenstricken und offline testen.

Frank


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
wie schon gesagt, ich habe zur Zeit mit der Logo wenig am Hut, Himbeergeist gab da eben auch schon einen Tip.
Du brauchst einen Regler, der Deine Isttemperatur einliest, eine dazu passende Sollwertvorgabe nach Deinem Temperaturprofil, der Reglerausgang geht auf Dein PWM Modul......
Strick was zusammen, stells hier rein wenn es irgendwo hängt. Wasser kann ich im übrigen kochen ohne das es anbrennt.

 EDIT: SSRs sind nicht sonderlich zuverlässig, ich habe schon genügend kaputte gesehen, sieh also zu, das Du eine zuverlässige Abschaltung beim Durchgehen dieser Halbleiterdinger hinkriegst. Mein Vorschlag Schütz in die Versorgung mit Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer.  Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

Frank habe gerade eine aktuelle Schaltplan gefunden anbei schaue dir bitte an


----------



## fderi (29 Januar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schon gesagt, ich habe zur Zeit mit der Logo wenig am Hut, Himbeergeist gab da eben auch schon einen Tip.
> Du brauchst einen Regler, der Deine Isttemperatur einliest, eine dazu passende Sollwertvorgabe nach Deinem Temperaturprofil, der Reglerausgang geht auf Dein PWM Modul......
> Strick was zusammen, stells hier rein wenn es irgendwo hängt. Wasser kann ich im übrigen kochen ohne das es anbrennt.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Mario, ich werde heute und morgen was zusammen stricken und wollen wir mal sehen.

danke nochmals

faruk


----------



## gravieren (29 Januar 2011)

Hi

Da kommen noch einige Bedientaster als Eingänge dazu.  



Wie ich auf dem Schaltplan sehe, gibt es nur 1 Schütz für die Heizung.

Klingt eigentlich logisch.
100°C  --> Wasser kochen.   --> 2-Punkt-REgler.


Aufgrund der Ein/Ausgänge --> Preis  --> überlege dir doch mal, ob du nicht eine "höhere Steuerung" als die Logo nehmen solltest  ?


Rechne doch mal den Preis für die Logo mit den aktuellen Erweiterungen zusammen. 

Auch möglicherweise eine Temperaturanzeige und Bedienelemente benötigst du u.u.

Nur mal so als Example:  Preis ca. 500 Euro (unverbindlich !)  

Bedienteil!
24E/8A   oder 16E/16A
8 Analoge E/A  als Spannungssignal oder für Temperatursensoren . . .

http://www.elrest-gmbh.com/P303.26.0.html?&L=0//index.php?view=page


Gruß Karl


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2011)

*Jetzt habe ich Hunger bekommen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Logo allerdings nicht und weiß nicht, wo deren Stärken liegen.



Rainer, die Stärken der Logo liegen definitiv im Nudelkochen ...

Aber das ist mir zu kompliziert. Wenn ich Nudeln essen möchte, gehe ich zu Salvatore oder Giuseppe. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Rainer Hönle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


Hallo Frank,
was meinst Du was die Logo nicht kann?

Eigentlich kann man mit der Logo sogut wie alles realisieren (außer Kommunikation), wenn es nicht zeitkritisch ist.
Und wenn es für die Elektriker keine fertige Funktion gibt, dann kann man sich die gewünschte Funktion eben aus 
anderen Funktionen zusammenbauen, solange der Speicher der Logo reicht.
Sowas einfaches wie 8-zu-3-Encoder oder 3-zu-8-Decoder gingen im Prinzip schon in der allerersten Logo-Generation 
(die hatte allerdings nur 4 Ausgänge).

Harald


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

.... die Heizung wird mit 3Phasen versorgt und ist in Stern geschalten. Somit brauchst Du einen Drehstromanschluss und ein 3 pol. Halbleiterrelais. Oder willst Du die 4 KW wirklich über 230V versorgen? 

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> was meinst Du was die Logo nicht kann?
> ................
> Harald



Hallo Harald,

ich sollte mich mal wieder öfters mit Logo! beschäftigen.  
Ich bin seit 2 Jahren im Einkauf und weg von der Elektrik. Nur wenn die Produktion steht "darf" ich mal ran. 

Ab und an, wenn unsere F&E Abteilung mal `ne Steuerung für eine Anlage braucht erinnert man sich an mich, aktuell basteln wir eine Folienfräse mit einer S7-200 und TP. Macht wieder richtig Spass und man merkt das man über die Zeit doch so einiges "vergisst" . 

Frank


----------



## mariob (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich hatte gestern auch schon darüber nachgedacht, bin aber der Meinung das die Aufgabe für die Logo zwar eventuell grenzwertig, aber mit großer Sicherheit machbar ist. Durch den Kopf ging mir auch schon eine 224 mit RTD Modul und eventuell TD, das ist aber dann mit neuen Komponenten auch schon heftig im Preis.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo Mario,

ich bin beim grübeln, es muss doch nicht so kompliziert sein oder? ich  denke mit Micro mit selbst gestrickte Hardware schon fertig. Wenn man Abhängig von andere Hardware und Komponenten ist, ist man arm dran. Ein Micro für 5,-€ hat so viel Ein- und Ausgänge sowohl auch Analog und Digital dazu noch Kommunikation und und und....
Wenn man Industrie mäßig machen soll kostet nur Geld....

Ich überlege ob ich wie du gemeint hast obere Klasse einsteige..

Danke

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

...was ist Micro? Ein Microcontroller? Man wir wollen doch nur Nudeln kochen.

Warum willst Du denn überhaupt die Steuerung erneuern? Ist sie defekt? Dann ist es das preiswerteste diese zu reparieren.

Mit dem Schaltplan den Du ja hast kann man das Ganze doch mit einer Logo realisieren. Heizung An/Aus genügt, somit sollte der Rest doch einfach zu machen sein. 

Frank


----------



## fderi (30 Januar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ...was ist Micro? Ein Microcontroller? Man wir wollen doch nur Nudeln kochen.
> 
> Warum willst Du denn überhaupt die Steuerung erneuern? Ist sie defekt? Dann ist es das preiswerteste diese zu reparieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Es soll als 1. Heizung geregelt werden, Heizplatte war defekt habe was neues gekauft. Also Heizplatte 4KW 7 Stufen 400VAC  somit nur R-T  wie bereits Bild abgeschickt. 
2. wie in Schaltbild ersichtlich es ist 2 Motoren für die 2 Töpfe up-down zu Steuern.  Motoren sind von Mingardi. Die sollen sowohl Manuel auch Automatisch nach ein Rezeptur gesteuert werden. Somit müsste man automatisch auch Temperatur für diese zweck einstellbar machen.

z.B. nach eine Rezeptur X-Nudel darf nur während eine Temperatur von 95 grad 10 min gekocht werden. 


Faruk


----------



## mariob (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
also mal grundsätzlich, die Kunst des Programmierens ist nicht die des Programmierens selbst (das ist Übungssache), sondern konkrete Aufgaben für das Programm zu definieren und dann umzusetzen. Mit anderen Worten: Nimm Dir erstmal die Grundfunktionen, die Du auf alle Fälle brauchst, dann Dein Logosoft und schaue ob Du das gebacken kriegst. Mehr nicht.
Wenn der Kram dann richtig läuft kannst Du immer noch Ergänzungen, Verbesserungen und vielleeicht auch Verschlimmbesserungen machen.
Ansonsten verzettelst Du Dich und es wird gar nix draus. Dann brauchen wir auch nicht weiterdiskutieren. Du verschwendest dann auch für Dich wertvolle Lebenszeit.
Nochmal, ich denke schon das die Logo der Aufgabe gewachsen sein sollte. Insofern fange einfach an und mache was draus. Mit 224 meinte ich eine S7-224, keinen Mikrocontroller.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## gravieren (31 Januar 2011)

Hi

Mehrere "Rezepte"  ?   -->  Bedienpanel.


Ich schätze, nach der Logo wirst du eine neue leistungsfähigere Steuerung brauchen. 



Überlege dir vorher, was benötigt wird.

Gruß Karl


----------



## himbeergeist (1 Februar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mehrere "Rezepte"  ?   -->  Bedienpanel.
> 
> ...



Hallo Karl,

du meinst das Logo Bedienpanel packt das nicht?

Frank


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

*Schaltplan*

Hallo Frank,

seit 3 Tagen studierte Schaltplan der nicht so verständlich gezeichnet wahr wie es sein sollte, Denke ich!!!
Habe Maschine auseinander genommen und zu verstehen was da alles soll.

1. 2x Gleiche Steuerung für die Drahtkörbe:
Funktion: Taste PA1  (linke Topf) PA2 (Rechte Topf) wird gedrückt fährt der M1 oder M2 oder beide Motoren runter. Haben selbst integrierte Endschalter. Wenn dies erreicht kann nur noch oben gefahren werden dies alles intern geregelt.
Taste PA1 oder PA2 startet eine Timer der Schaltverzögerung hat.Dies muss mann Manuell sowohl Automatisch einstellen können. Nach dem Zeit abgelaufen ist Signal für Motoren nach oben fahren und eine 2. vorhandene Timer mit festen Wert von 7 Sekunden Verzögerung gestartet. Körbe fahren nach oben und halten selbstständig an durch interne Endschalter. Nach Ablauf von 7 Sekunden wird 1.Timer kriegt RESET und System wieder bereit.

2. Ein Level Controller  überwacht das Frischwasser voll gelaufen ist dies kann man auch bei bedarf Manuell. LC mit Thermostat und Trocken Schutz Thermostat verheiratet. So das wenn alle stimmen sollten gibt den Heizung frei.

3. Heizung werde ich Alle Leitungen würde ich zusammen fassen wenn ein 4KW Heizung ist und wird mit SSR über PWM oder  PID von Siemen geregelt. Dabei muss man Soll Temperatur sowohl Manuel und Automatik über TD Anzeige geändert werden können.

Es scheint alles kompliziert sein aber ich meine für erfahrene LOGO Programmierer keine Sache denke ich. Ich habe bis heute keine SPS angefasst alles selber gestrickt und programmiert.
Bei Siemens fehlt mir Logik Verständnis. Ich habe manche Programme angeschaut als Beispiel und habe auch gespielt mit den Parametern usw. Ich brauche wahrscheinlich lange um raus kriegen wie alles so spielt.
Wenn du mir Beispiele oder auch bisschen Unterstützung gibst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.  

Natürlich wenn du auch was brauchst Einfach melden.

Faruk

Schaltplan ist dabei


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
na dann fange doch mal ganz klein an, gliedere Dein Projekt in Abschnitte. Erster Abschnitt (damit würde ich anfangen, weil dieser einfach ist und damit zum Lernen geeignet) ist das Fahren der Motoren für die Körbe.
Wie gesagt Du bekommst von mir Hilfe aber kein Programm. Du brauchst an der Logo zwei Ausgänge, einen für hoch und einen für runter. Damit sind wir bei der ersten Übung: Verknüpfe beide Ausgänge so, das Du mit EINEM Eingangssignal die Ausgänge wechselseitig ansteuerst. Also Signal auf I1 aktiviert Q1 und deaktiviert Q2, Signal wieder weg deaktiviert Q1 und aktiviert Q2. Das ist eine sehr einfache Aufgabe für den Einstieg, aber nach dem spätestens dritten Schubser von mir kriegst Du den Rest der Motorsteuerung selbst gebacken. Jetzt die Lösung von Dir: ?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## himbeergeist (1 Februar 2011)

.....ja, guter Vorschlag. Ich bin dabei. Das mit der Temperaturreglung kommt zum Schluss, in das Becken passt `ne Menge Wasser, da denke ich reicht eine einfache Ein - Aus Schaltung bei 4KW Heizleistung.

Frank


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> na dann fange doch mal ganz klein an, gliedere Dein Projekt in Abschnitte. Erster Abschnitt (damit würde ich anfangen, weil dieser einfach ist und damit zum Lernen geeignet) ist das Fahren der Motoren für die Körbe.
> Wie gesagt Du bekommst von mir Hilfe aber kein Programm. Du brauchst an der Logo zwei Ausgänge, einen für hoch und einen für runter. Damit sind wir bei der ersten Übung: Verknüpfe beide Ausgänge so, das Du mit EINEM Eingangssignal die Ausgänge wechselseitig ansteuerst. Also Signal auf I1 aktiviert Q1 und deaktiviert Q2, Signal wieder weg deaktiviert Q1 und aktiviert Q2. Das ist eine sehr einfache Aufgabe für den Einstieg, aber nach dem spätestens dritten Schubser von mir kriegst Du den Rest der Motorsteuerung selbst gebacken. Jetzt die Lösung von Dir: ?
> 
> ...





Hallo Mario,

ich gehörige Lehrling, ich habe gerade Angefangen Logo V6.1 Installiert und geht los.

Danke vor ab

Faruk


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Mario,

I1 --->  Q1
I1 ---NAND--Q2

ist das OK


----------



## himbeergeist (1 Februar 2011)

.... wenn I1 Der Schalter für Hoch und Runter und Q1 und Q2 für Motor Hoch und Runter ist dann passt es. Die Endschalter sind extern verdrahtet?


FRank


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> I1 --->  Q1
> I1 ---NAND--Q2
> ...



anbei test logo


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

ja, so ist das Frank.

Faruk


----------



## fderi (1 Februar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> .... wenn I1 Der Schalter für Hoch und Runter und Q1 und Q2 für Motor Hoch und Runter ist dann passt es. Die Endschalter sind extern verdrahtet?
> 
> 
> FRank


ja Frank so ist das, habe noch andere variante


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
 na, wird doch schon . Klasse:s12:.

Freut mich
Mario


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

*TD Terminal Programieren*

Danke Mario,

für 57 Jahre alten Lehrling bin gut, Danke für den Lob. Ich müsste nur noch raus
kriegen wie ich über Steuer Panel die Eingaben für Zeiten etc. Eingeben oder Ändern kann. 

Faruk


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
auch vor dem Panel keine Angst, das sollte auch kein Problem sein, Siemens ist da zwar manchmal etwas eigenartig, aber Du weißt ja wo Du Hilfe bekommst. Den Rest hast Du ja nun schon ohne diese gut hingekriegt. Wenn Dir das mit den Töpfen fahren so gefällt, laß es so.
Hast Du schon das Logo gekauft? Ich denke mal Du mußt infolge der PWM Geschichte ohnehin ein 24V mit Transistorausgängen nehmen. Da solltest Du schonmal Deine Pläne zeichnen, Du mußt ja hier von 24V nach 220V Motorspannung kommen. Deine Relais bezeichnest Du bitte alle mit K01 bis Kxxxx. Vergiß bitte nicht die Sicherheitsabschaltung gegen Durchgehen des SSR.
Wie ich immer gerne erwähne, nicht nur für den Privatgebrauch ist die Rubrik Suche und Biete hier im Forum für günstige Hardwarebeschaffung sehr geeignet. Hier kennt man sich, und die Gefahr gebrauchten Schrott aufzusitzen ist von daher fast null. Im Gegensatz zur Bucht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Frank 
Hallo Mario,

heute habe erste Versuch gewagt und Pasta Corner Auseinander genommen und mit dem Beispiel Programm was ich gesandt habe 1. schritte mit erfolg abgelegt.
Ich bin dabei mit PWM PI oder PID  beispiel zu erarbeiten um verstehen was mit dem Parametern alles machen kann. Um verstehen fehlt mir Erfahrung mit LOGO.
Danke euch das Ihr mir dabei hilft.

PS: Ich habe eine Neue LOGO! ohne Display mit Relais Ausgänge gekauft und suche jetzt auch eine Erweiterung mit Transistor Ausgängen.


Gruß

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Faruk,

das sieht doch schon Gut aus. Wieviele Ausgänge soll das Transistormodul haben? Nur Ausgänge oder auch Eingänge ? 

Welche Logo hast Du, 230V oder 24V? Für PT100 wie gesagt ist das PT100 Modul das richtige, nicht erschrecken, das kostet ganausoviel wie die Logo selber. Ein Logo TD hast Du nicht?

Frank


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
@Himbeergeist, ich will mal sehen das ich so ein komisches Logoschlagmichtot auf einen Rechner hier kriege, kann man damit auch trocken simulieren? Gibt es da auch eine Simulation für das TD?
@Faruk, dann stelle diesen Wunsch mal unter Suche und Biete rein, auch das Halbleiterrelais mit seinen technischen Eckdaten, am Ende liegt irgendwo preisgünstig was rum was weg muß.

Edit:
Mist, Himneergeist war schneller.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Ein Logo TD hast Du nicht?



selektives lesen extended?



fderi schrieb:


> Ich habe : LOGO! + TD + PT100 + SSR-Relais + Heizplatte 4KW (7 Stufen)



im ersten beitrag


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch eine Simulation für das TD?



ja, gibt es. funktioniert auch


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Himbeergeist, ich will mal sehen das ich so ein komisches Logoschlagmichtot auf einen Rechner hier kriege, kann man damit auch trocken simulieren? Gibt es da auch eine Simulation für das TD?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

TD ist das selbe wie auf der LOGO, nur ein bisschen größer., Simulator ist wirklich super.


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
@4L wir werden alle älter, Ibuprofen und andere Antirheumatika helfen auch gegen Alzheimer, nur nehme ich nix von dem Zeugs, ich habe vergessen wo ich es hingelegt habe. Insofern nimm uns das mal nicht so übel, das wir nicht mehr merken was hier alles steht.
Ja Version 6.0 mit aktuellen Servicepack, geht sogar Mausschubseroberfläche, das ich das nochmal erleben durfte. Ich schaue mir gerade mal diesen PWM Baustein an, so schlecht sieht der gar nicht aus. Mit dem TD lassen sich wohl gar keine Analogwerte vorgeben?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

hallo an alle,

also ich habe die LOGO mit Externe Display genommen, somit mir zusätzlichen Tasten und Schaltern erspart.
Gestern habe auch anstatt Analog Modul 	
Phoenix Contact MCR-SL-PT100-U-DC-24 Trennverstärker
gekauft somit ich die Eingänge (Analog) beim LOGO benutzen kann.
Eingänge Habe ich genug 8x davon 4 kann ich auch als Analog 0-10V benutzen.
Ich denke für PWM PI PID wäre schön mit Transistor Ausgänge. Der zeitig hat LOGO! 4 Relais Ausgänge.

Moment bin Stark beim Lesen PID PWM usw. und bisschen auf dem Display Simulieren. Beispiele dankend nehme ich entgegen....

Faruk

PS: @mario wenn du willst kannst du von mir LOGO V6.1 kriegen


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Februar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> PS: @mario wenn du willst kannst du von mir LOGO V6.1 kriegen



.... nett gemeint aber rechtlich sehr fragwürdig.

Frank


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

hallo Frank,

stehts nirgends geschrieben Einzellizenz ist, oder habe ich was überlesen?

faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Februar 2011)

........ mag sein, das heisst doch aber nur das Du dafür Geld bezahlt hast und wenn Du 5 Rechner hast das auf allen Rechnern installieren darfst. Mario hat dafür kein Geld bezahlt und somit kein Recht Logosoft zu benutzen.
Ich weiss aber nicht wie das ist wenn Du Mario einen Deiner 5 Rechner zur Verfügung stellst. 

Frank


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

du hast Recht, gibt immer ein Lösung.

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Februar 2011)

*ROFL*genau.


Frank


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

mit TD kannst du schon SW Ändern. Hab leider noch keins verbaut, aber wies rausgekomen ist mich ein bisschen Schlau gemacht. Zeiten gehen sowiso, einfach Anhacken für Änderung, dann (ich glaub mit ESC) kommst du zu denen Wenn LOGO im Run ist, werden dann nur die Angezeigt, die zur Änderung freigegeben sind. Für Temp und andere Analogwerte muss ich passen, da hab ich mich nicht schlau gemacht und hab zuhause leider auch keine SW.

Wer zu viel Zeit hat, der kann mal folgendes Probieren:
in der SW Ausgabestend 0 vorwählen, dann folgendes Programm entwickeln:

Schiebetor mir Gittern:
bevor das Tor Fährt Leuchte Blinken lassen, wenn entsprechend lang geblinkt wurde darf das Tor fahren.
Ausglöst wird das durch einen Kontakt (Impuls, dann Blinken, Tor fährt auf, wartet gewisse Zeit , dann wider Blinken, Tor fährt zu. Bei Dauerkontakt : Blinken, nach Zeit , Tor auffahren offen stehen lassen. wenn Dauerkontakt weggeht, Blinken, nach Zeit dann zufahren. Sicherheit: Hauptsächlich Rutschkupplung, aber noch 3 Druckwellenleisten: Stirnseite Tor: bei zufahren und Auslösen stehen bleiben, solange zurückfahren bis DWL1 wider ok, warten, dann zufahren. DWL2 an Pfosten (da das ein Gittertor ist) selbe Funktion wie DWL1, DWL3 bei Auffahren Inverse Version wie DWL1.

Die Endschalter sind in der Anlage, wenn entsprechend lang gefahren wurde kann mann davon ausgehnen, dass das Tor in der entsprechenden Stellung ist.

Wie gesagt, SW erst auf LOGO Version 0 umstellen (glaube das waren 6 oder 7 Blöcke in Reihe und max 40 oder so, div Spezialfunktionen gabs damals auch noch nicht, . . . SW hatten wir auch noch nicht, alles mit Tasten auf der LOGO geprogt und mit Drähten (230AC) live ausprobiert).

Ach ja Lochtschranken gibts auch noch: Wenn Tor zufährt und LS unterbricht, dann Tor nochmal ganz auf, Wartn, . . .

Hat mich damals viel Zeit gekostet, war damals als die LOG frisch rauskam, also meine Erste LOGO.
Aber das Tor gibts heute noch, wurde vor 7 Jahren oder so an einen anderen Standort umgesiedelt, LOGO ist durch Kondensation vor 4 Jahren gestorben, Neue rein und Originalprog raufgespeilt 

lg Winnman


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> *ROFL*genau.
> 
> 
> Frank



Hallo Frank,


hast du mal mit PWM PI PID irgend was gemacht? Wie?


Faruk


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
@Faruk, ich wollte jetzt mal etwas über Deinen Wissensstand erfahren, also was PWM ist weißt Du? Das ist jetzt wichtig, wiel wir beide von derselben Sache reden müssen. Ich glaube auch, das Du nicht unbedingt die PID Regelung brauchst, das ist nun tatsächlich für einen Einsteiger doch etwas oversized und wahrscheinlich in dem Falle gar nicht nötig. Eine reine P - Regelung tut es hier auch, so genau muß das nicht sein. Dazu aber später mehr. Falls ich morgen etwas Zeit finde will ich mir den Regelkram etwas anschauen.
Versuche doch für das erste mal noch die Parametrierung für Deine Steuerzeiten der Töpfe mit dem TD zu programmieren und zu testen. Die Simulation ist eigentlich dafür sehr brauchbar.
Danke im übrigen für das Angebot, aber ich habe hier noch eine richtige Lizenz liegen, wie gesagt ich habe sonst mit dem Zeugs nicht soviel am Hut.

Edit:
@winman, auch ich kenne die Version 0BA0 mit der habe ich auch angefangen, die L Version konnte da auch ein wenig mehr als die kleine. Zu den Zeiten, als Männer noch Männer waren und der Rasen noch grün.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
@Mario: Es ist mir nicht nur ein begriff Puls-Width Modulation, aber ich komm nicht mit LOGO Parametern Klar. Ich habe rum experimentiert aber was ändere und was ich raus bekomme (wohl bemerkt im Simulation) für mich nicht verständlich genug...... Bisschen dummmmm......

wäre da Unterstützung Hilfreich.


Faruk


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Maribob,

L gabs beim strt noch nicht.

War die 1. die in Österreich verbaut wurde und eine der 1. die S überhaupt verkauft hatte.


----------



## mariob (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo winman, gut möglich, als ich die erste brauchte waren die Dinger dann zumindest schon da, und die kleine schon billiger als manches Zeitrelais. Auf jeden Fall für viele kleine Dinge eine bezahlbare Steuerung, die Vielfältigkeit in diesem Marktsegment belegt ja auch den Bedarf. Und das hatte Siemens als erstes erkannt und umgesetzt.  Gruß Mario


----------



## fderi (3 Februar 2011)

*LOGO! TD Menüsteuerung*

also inzwischen habe zusammen geschustert was geht am ende einiger maßen hat geklappt.An bei Kopie von der Arbeit. Aber jetzt brauche Info !!!!
Also bei der Menüsteuerung schaut mal auf der Einschaltverzögerung habe feste Zeit. Ich möchte das man zeit über TD Selber eingeben kann aber wie?


----------



## fderi (3 Februar 2011)

*LOGO! TD Menüsteuerung*

hier als ZIP datei


----------



## fderi (3 Februar 2011)

*Gain Offset Leistung Berechnung EXCEL*

vielleicht kann jemand gebrauchen, nach so viel arbeit, sollen auch andre dran Freude habe. Viel Spaß.

Faruk


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2011)

beim Zeit glied auf die Eigenschaften, da gibts was zum anhacken (weiss nicht mehr genau wie es heisst, sollte aber was mit Bedienen, . . .oder so sein).

Wenn die LOGO dann in RUN ist, kommst du mit ESC in ein Menue, da gibts Parameter ändern, hier werden alle Bausteine Angezeigt bei du das vorherige gesetzt hast. (kleine Tabelle für den Start daneben (BN1 = Zeit Nudeln im Wasser, BN20 =  Zeit 2. Eintauchphase, . . . musst du halt anpassen.)


----------



## fderi (3 Februar 2011)

danke für den Tipp, es ist klar das man so machen kann, aber die Leute die Nudel Kochen sollen nur über Tasten bestimmte Felder Eingeben. Kannst du dir vorstellen wenn eine irgend eine Wert ändert dann aus mit Nudel kochen. Aus dem Grunde wollte ein Zwangs Eingabe einführen so mit das er nicht was anders ändert.

Faruk


----------



## himbeergeist (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo Faruk,

wieviele unterschiedliche Zeiten braucht Du denn? Ist es vielleicht möglich feste Zeiten zu hinterlegen? Die Bediener wählen dann nur das entsprechende Programm.

Frank


----------



## Verpolt (4 Februar 2011)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Hallo Faruk,
> 
> wieviele unterschiedliche Zeiten braucht Du denn? Ist es vielleicht möglich feste Zeiten zu hinterlegen? Die Bediener wählen dann nur das entsprechende Programm.
> 
> Frank



1: = al dente
2: = bissig
3: = Stricknadel


----------



## winnman (4 Februar 2011)

Kannst die Zeit auch mit einem Takt und Zähler lösen, über Tasten Zählst du bei SW Zähler rauf / Runter, 2. Zähler Auf den SW vom 1. setzen, und im Sec Takt runterzählen, dannkannst du im Display auch die noch benötigte Zeit sehen.


----------



## fderi (4 Februar 2011)

hallo Frank,
deine Lösung habe ich auch gedacht denke es ist OK. So würde ich machen. Dann erspare mir viele Ärger. 
zum Steuern von Heizplatte, da habe manche Probleme mit der Parameter von PWM. Hast du nicht irgend was verständliches für Dummies?

Faruk

PS: Hast du dir Menu Steuerung mal Angesehen, gibt da was das ich übersehen hab.


----------



## himbeergeist (4 Februar 2011)

..... am Wochenende habe ich etwas mehr Zeit, da schaue ich mal.

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo Faruk,

ich habe mir das gerade mal angesehen, sieht gut aus! Ob das jetzt so zu verwenden ist ergibt sich im Laufe des noch zu erstellenden Programms. 
Hast Du das alles selbst gemacht? Wenn ja dann kommst Du gleich ins 2. Lehrjahr .

Bevor Du an das programieren gehst, untersuche mal Deinen Ofen und prüfe ob die vorhandenen Knöpfe Taster oder Schalter sind, das ist wichtig für die programmierung. 

Ich denke nach wie vor es genügt eine einfache Temperaturreglung. Am besten du schaltest mal alle Heizungen paralell, lässt Wasser in das Becken und gibst dann Spannung auf die Heizung. Benutze ein Termometer und versuche mal zu dokumentieren was der Ofen eigentlich macht.

Frank

PS: Morgen gibt es keine Nudeln, ich werde grillen, schließlich wohne ich in Thüringen.


----------



## fderi (6 Februar 2011)

hi Frank,

hoffe hast du deine Grillparty gut überstanden, ich programmier wild ehr je zu vor. Ich gerade bei PI-PWM Steuerung für meine Heizplatte zustande bringen.
Melde mich wieder mal.

Danke nochmals.

Gruß

FAruk


----------



## mariob (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Faruk,
sieht doch schon gut aus, ich hatte heute erst Gelegenheit mal wieder vorbeizuschauen. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich heute drauf bin, Du kannst ruhig mal den Vorschlag vom Frank bezüglich der Temperaturregelung probieren. Ich denke zwar das das nicht so einfach wird, da hier auch der Montagepunkt des Fühlers eine gewaltige Rolle spielt. Aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert. Ist ja nur ein Programm. Und das läßt sich ändern.
Falls ich wieder richtig munter sein sollte werde ich mich mal mit diesem PWM Modul auseinandersetzen und mal schauen ob man da auch eine einfache Proportionalregelung hinkriegt.
Wie weit ist Deine Hardware?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2011)

statt analoge PWM folgender Vorschlag:

100% dauernd Ein
50% Blinktakt 50/50% mit Taktgeber
30% Blinktakt mit entsprechendem Tastverhältnis
Grundfrequenz nicht zu kurz wählen (so 1-5 sec)


----------



## fderi (7 Februar 2011)

*Fast Fertig*

Hallo,
@Mario
@Frank

habe Wochen ende ganze Pasta Corner Auseinander genommen. Ganze Kabelbaum raus gerissen und zurück geblieben keins. Habe Bilder gemacht nach dem ich meine Teil verdrahtet habe öffentliche befor after.
Ich Denke bin ich auch mit PI - PWM Programm fertig Warte nur noch auf die Zusatz Erweiterung mit 8 Eingang + 8 Transistor Ausgang. Habe Programmiert und Simuliert Denke einwandfrei aber wer weis was noch dazu kommt in Praktischen Ausführung !!!

Gruß

Faruk

PS: in Zwischen habe auch paar Teile übrig wo soll ich die Anbieten? z.B.
Phoenix PT100 Umsetzer Auf 0-10V (0-5V) Fest für 0-150 oC 24V Versorgungsspannung.


----------



## himbeergeist (7 Februar 2011)

fderi schrieb:


> PS: in Zwischen habe auch paar Teile übrig wo soll ich die Anbieten? z.B.
> Phoenix PT100 Umsetzer Auf 0-10V (0-5V) Fest für 0-150 oC 24V Versorgungsspannung.



....na unter suchen und bieten hier im Forum. 

Frank


----------



## fderi (7 Februar 2011)

*vorab Info Pasta Corner befor*

Hallo,

hier ein Bild Pasta Corner vorher.....

Nächte Bilder Folgen nach und nach mit Schaltung und Bilder.


Faruk


----------



## fderi (8 Februar 2011)

*PI - PWM Regler*

Hallo an allen mir helfen,

in zwischen habe einigermaßen mit der Programmieren von Heizung fertig. Also Morgen Nachmittag wird ausprobiert. Heute habe Erweiterungsmodule mit Transistor Ausgang erhalten. SSR sind also Morgen geht Los. Sei mal bitte so Nett uns schaue es Anhang PI-PWM Regelung und eventuell Verbesserung bedürftig, Bitte um korrigieren. 

Gruß

Faruk


----------



## mariob (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Faruk,
nicht nur Du hast Schwierigkeiten mit dem komischen Analogkrams der Logo. Ich bin ein wenig am basteln ohne das Handbuch zu lesen. Nach meinen Erkenntnissen brauchst Du den PI Regler tatsächlich nicht.
Wie hast Du den PT100 angebunden? Über den PT 100 Modul oder über die 0-10V Module? Wenn ja, wie sind diese parametriert?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fderi (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Mario,

wie gesagt ich bin fast zu Ende jetzt will ich Endlich alles zusammen bauen. Ich denke da kommt auch was auf mich zu.
Also habe paar Phoenix Temperaturmeßumformer gekauft. Der wahr von Hause aus geeicht für 0-150 oC das ist OK, Analog Ausgang von 0-10V oder 0-5V Umschaltbar. 
Ich habe nur Probleme mit Parametern zu einzustellen bezüglich auf Integral zeit Reglerverstärkung und solche kram. PI Regler und PWM.
Ich soll ja schnell reagieren auf Temperaturänderungen und ich muss schnell immer auf die eingestellte Soll Temperatur. D.H. volle Leistung SSR bis auf die Soll Temperatur und weiter Regeln.
Schaue bitte von mir eingestellte Logo File Simuliere vielleicht fehlt dir was besseres.

Gruß

Faruk


----------

